# Wanted post



## Oliver1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I would like to post a wanted add but cannot se how to. Could someone please help?

thanks


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/37-wanted/


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Input


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/37-wanted/


 As helpful as that is......... the OP only has one post so......

@OP Wanted & For Sale is available to/for "active" members...
Which I think is 5+ posts in a month (possibly also a member for x?? not sure)
But basically post aa few things - Introductions etc and you'll be good


----------



## Oliver1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Drewster said:


> As helpful as that is......... the OP only has one post so......
> 
> @OP Wanted & For Sale is available to/for "active" members...
> Which I think is 5+ posts in a month (possibly also a member for x?? not sure)
> But basically post aa few things - Introductions etc and you'll be good 🙂


 Thank you.


----------

